# The thread formerly known as PLEASE GOD HELP ME

## Bondfreako07

I installed gentoo (very lengthy) and did not bother to configure a few of the network files as mine had worked perfectly off of the disc, the instructions were substandard(not that there is a standard for free) and i had just been staring at a black screen full of text for about 3-5 hours so forgive me. anyone know how i can get this up and running? the card is a linksys 10/100. currently the computer is hooked into my rounter however i will be moving it so that it is direectly connected to the internet withing a week. (this will make PPPOE instructions appreciated as well.) if you can help post. thanks all.

Cliff BraunLast edited by Bondfreako07 on Mon Jul 07, 2003 10:50 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## sharp

have you compiled the drivers for your network card into the kernel or compiled them as modules? if you compiled them as a module, try doing modprobe <module> to load it...

as far as configuring the nic:

nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

modify iface_eth0="..." to your settings (as well as the gateway near the bottom)

run:

rc-update add net.eth0 default

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

that should get you up...

Cheers,

-js

----------

## Orange

What I had done with my LinkSys card was compile the tulip driver as a module and then put

tulip

on the first line inside my /etc/modules.autoload file and it brought it up just fine. This way I didn't have to use a script

Hope this helps[/code]

----------

## Orange

For myself on a LAN I set the iface_eth0="dhcp" to have it automatically confiure it self...  Just a little FYI

----------

## Bondfreako07

compile drivers? god i should have never started with a linux GUI. sorry guys im a little dumber than this, this is my first out of GUI experience i need my hand held.

----------

## sharp

No problem Bondfreako07! We'll get you going!

First off, the driver. You set this up when you compile your kernel. So to compile your kernel, as root do:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install
```

During the make menuconfig step, this is where you will select your nic driver. Goto 'Network device support' -> 'Etherenet (10 or 100Mbit)'. Now select 'DECchip Tulip (dc21x4x) PCI support' (you can take a gander at the help screen which will list some useful information, like what hardware this supports etc...) If you select it so that it's <*> then it will be compiled directly into the kernel (meaning it won't get loaded during setup, since it will be 'there') and if you select it as a module <M> then all you have to do is edit the /etc/modules.autoload file and place the name of the driver there (which is 'tulip' i believe, Orange correct me if I'm worng...)

For now the easiest would be to compile it into the kernel, so select it so that it's <*>. Now exit and save your config (it will ask you to do that once you get back to the main menu and select 'Exit') and do the next step... (make dep...etc)

Once that's done compiling, you will want to mount your boot partition, so do:

```
mount /boot
```

and now you will want to copy the kernel which you just compiled to the boot partition so while you're still in /usr/src/linux do

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-new
```

I'm going to assume that you're using grub as your boot loader, so next you'll want to edit the /boot/grub/grub.conf file and add another entry like the one that's already there, just change the line which points to the kernel (the kernel=... line so that it's pointing to /boot/bzImage-new)

Now you'll need to edit /etc/conf.d/net to setup your nic! (Which you've probably already done) You can probably just set your nic to dhcp...

Now reboot...select your new kernel when the grub menu appears, and cross your fingers! Your nic should be good to go now! If that didn't work, here are a few commands you can run to see what went wrong. Most error messages are logged to a file in /var/log/messages which you can read using the tail command (usually as root), so run:

```
tail /var/log/messages
```

also you can check the messages from the boot process by doing:

```
dmesg|more
```

*Note that there's a 'pipe' between dmesg and more (usually shares the key for a backslash... \)

If that doesn't work, let us know and we'll keep at this!

Cheers,

-js

----------

## Bondfreako07

Eth0 will not startup, i have two NIC's i am gonna remove the one nothieng is connected to and deal with ti later, but still not working, HELP please. i have tried everything above, and DHCP is on. I deally a quick reply would be good becasue i am leaving in slightly under two days.

----------

## Haro

Seems like we could use a bit more info.

#1. Is your adapter recognized?

Paste output of:

```
/sbin/ifconfig
```

#2. Paste output of /etc/conf.d/net

```
less /etc/conf.d/net
```

----------

## bsolar

 *Bondfreako07 wrote:*   

> PLEASE GOD HELP ME

 

God can help in unexpected (and sometimes very unpleasant) ways.

Especially if you ask in ALL CAPS.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Bondfreako07

heh, yeah sorry about that, i was getting rather frantic, and the other title wasnt working, you have to admit it did attract more attention, also,  give me some credit at least the message body wasnt in caps.

/sbin.ifconfig = lo (bund of transmission statistics) no eth0 or eth1

and etc/conf.d/net is basically the deafault the ethernet adapters (eth0, and eth1) are set to "dhcp"

----------

## devon

What does the following show:

```
$ dmesg | egrep eth
```

----------

## Bondfreako07

it shows absolutely nothing.

----------

## Crg

 *Bondfreako07 wrote:*   

> it shows absolutely nothing.

 

Can you cut and paste

```

cat /proc/pci

```

please?

----------

## devon

Did you compile your kernel for your NIC like sharp wrote?

----------

## Bondfreako07

yes i compiled like he said, and it just gave me another command prompt line that is, when i typed in what he said.

----------

## progster

When you started installing gentoo, did you follow the  install guide?

~Progster

----------

## Bondfreako07

yes i followed the install guide, except for installing the driver initially. mainly because i didnt have an NIC at the time.

----------

## devon

Can you do the following like Crg suggested?

```
$ cat /proc/pci
```

----------

## Bondfreako07

it lists a bunch of stuff, all of my PCI cards, including linksys ethernet adapter

----------

## Haro

if you indeed did recompile your kernel with the tulip module then you can go ahead and type 'modprobe tulip'.

Your net adapter should then be up in /sbin/ifconfig.

Then do a /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

----------

## Bondfreako07

cant locate it

i attempted to load it as part of the kernel. but er

yeah.

----------

## devon

What do you get when you do this?

```
$ cd /usr/src/linux

$ egrep -i "Config_Net|Tulip" .config | egrep -v \#
```

----------

## Bondfreako07

COnfig_net and a whole bunch of other config_ stuff =y, all of it =y.

----------

## Bondfreako07

and im sorry about paraphrasing what it said, i have no wayto get the text over here and i have no intrest in typing up pages of output

----------

## Haro

```
cat /proc/pci | grep Linksys
```

What is output of this, model specifically.  My linksys card outputs this:

```
Ethernet controller: Linksys Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 model NC100 (rev 17)
```

----------

## Chris W

Confirm that you output matches one of these: 

```
$ grep -i tulip /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_TULIP=m
```

 or 

```
$ grep -i tulip /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_TULIP=y
```

Confirm that your output matches: 

```
$ grep CONFIG_NET= /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_NET=y 
```

 Confirm that you get no output for: 

```
$ dmesg | grep eth

$ /sbin/ifconfig | grep eth
```

If CONFIG_TULIP is 'm' then you need to load the module in order to make the NIC visible to the system:  

```
# modprobe tulip
```

  If it spits error messages then you need to tell us what they are.

----------

## Bondfreako07

hiro the output is exactly that, and  Chris W. confirmed tulip=y.. and no output whatsoever for those.Last edited by Bondfreako07 on Tue Jul 08, 2003 6:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bondfreako07

i didnt get it exactly but it was along those lines and the rev # was the same.

----------

## Chris W

You need to be a bit more thorough answering questions.  It helps in the long run.

What about CONFIG_NET=y ?

If you have built the Tulip driver into the kernel (indicated by CONFIG_TULIP=y), installed the new kernel into /boot, and rebooted (as described earlier and in the install instructions) then: 

```
# dmesg | grep -i tulip

# dmesg | grep -i linksys

# dmesg | grep eth
```

 should produce something out.  We need to know what that output is.  If there is no output then you'd best post the entire "dmesg" output.  Use Floppy-net to get the data onto a 'net capable machine.

----------

## Bondfreako07

It works, sorry i was just being an idiot. Thanks for all the help.

----------

